# What Else Causes Clumpy Poops?



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I recently bought 3 pregnant ND does from a place that wormed regularly, twice a year. When they first arrived they all had normal berry poops and appeared to be in fairly good health with the exception of suspected copper deficiency (fish tail) and anemia (pale eyelids). 

I gave copper bolus and wormed them all about a week ago, using a different wormer than the previous owner. I was worried about resistance since she always had used the same wormer, and the pale eyelids made me think perhaps it hadn't been effective. I'm waiting for some injectable iron to arrive. 

I also had been gradually increasing their grain ration due to the pregnancy (6 weeks to go). Just after worming all 3 started having poops that were lumpy and a bit mushy, though I also considered that it may have been the increased grain. 

I cut right back on the grain the next day, and after a few days 2 of the 3 started having normal berry poops again, but the 3rd is still having unusual poops, sometimes with the berries all clumped together, and sometimes just one big lump. It's not runny or green at all, they are all eating and drinking normally, and all seem content.

They get free choice orchard grass hay, kelp meal, loose mineral and baking soda, plus about 1/2 cup each of goat ration and a small handful of BOSS once a day. All are in good condition, nice soft coats and good appetites. 

Any idea what might cause clumpy poops, other than worms or change in feed?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Coccidia is very common in goats and can cause clumping poop. It could get worse if that is it, so you should get a fecal done soon. Sometimes it is diet. Less common would be giardia. There are probably other possibilities, but a fecal would be a great place to start.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ I agree with fecals. And don't keep changing grain amounts from more to less to more etc., or their rumens won't adjust...try adding a 1/2 cup to the ration every few days until the desired amount is being fed, or 1/4 cup to be extra safe. ( you may already be doing this, but just in case!  )

Also give them daily probiotics, and see if that helps their poop go back to normal.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes I thought to get a fecal done but being the weekend can't do that until tomorrow earliest. I do have probiotics so will give that as well. 

Could it be that she's not drinking enough water and is a bit constipated? I had put some molasses in their water to encourage then to drink up, and also thinking it would help with the anemia until the iron arrives. But then I read that molasses might cause loose stools so I stopped that in an attempt to narrow down the cause.

They weren't getting much grain at all prior to coming to us, so I'd been gradually increasing. Only cut back the once as I thought it might be related to the increase, even though it was by no more than a few Tbsp per day. They are now holding at 1/2 cup per day plus a little BOSS. They get free choice grass hay, plus I always put out a bit of clean straw too though they don't eat too much of that. I started doing that when I noticed they would sometimes eat the fresh straw I put down for bedding. Guess they like the extra fibre at times?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Could be, try adding kool-aid or Gatorade to the water. Is her poop mucous lined or just clumped? And I don't think you changed their feed too quickly, a few tbsp shouldn't hurt them..? 

Oh, and acv (preferably raw) in their water or drenched will help treat anemia and repel worms.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

No mucous, blood, weird colours or other nasty stuff, just clumpy.

I thought I was being very gentle on the feed, increasing very gradually, so i didn't think that would be it but cut back anyway just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stress can play a role causing cocci and worms to explode.
I also recommend a fecal for both. 

When they were wormed by you, what was given, dosage, what is their weight?

Also fresh new spring pasture growth, if over eaten will cause it as well.
If this is the case, it is good to cut back on out time and then slowly increase so they get use to it.
Feeding hay before they are let out, causes them not to engorge themselves.

Graining or any new hay, should be done slowly and gradually. 

Any treats given?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If its not out right runny poo, Id just give it a week or so and see if it works itself out. Change of feed, stress, pregnancy, fresh grass of spring... any number of reasons. Here unless an animal is on day 2-3 of runny poo, we dont do anything.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

For sure get the cocci count....I have found with my older goats it's usually cocci when they get clumpy poop.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, so fecals are fine, does are acting fine, ie eating and drinking and doing all the things goats normally do. 

Over the past couple of days 2 of the 3 have continued to have normal poops again, and the 3rd has been gradually improving. This morning they were normal berries clumped together, and by this evening back to normal berries. 

No changes in environment, sudden change in feed or lush pasture, other than the additional grain which I feel we increased very gradually (approx 1/8 cup increase every other day) and the molasses I had put in their water to help boost iron.

Since reducing the grain and removing the molasses things seem to have returned to normal. Could have just been coincidence, but I think I'll just watch for a couple more days and if all continues normal I will slowly increase the grain again and just see what happens.

Perhaps I've become spoiled by my one doe who seems to have an iron stomach. She has a very adventurous palate and nothing ever seems to bother her tummy. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Molasses can cause it.


----------

